# dBase III+ and Clipper



## eboykent (Feb 25, 2009)

Am I the only one still having to modify and keep running mid '80's software, yes, prior to windoze. The s/w is run daily in a very large corporate in a win2000 environment.

Does anyone have any info on what I could use to help transfer the code to something more modern? Of course, the user interface would have to be rewritten.

Yep, I'm very old too.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't really know much about it -- but a google search turned up
http://www.alaska-software.com/google/intro.shtm

http://www.fivetechsoft.com/english/fwpp.html
http://fivetechsoft.com/english/gallery.html


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

r we just talking about the code or the data files too ?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Dunno - do you see anything in here you like.
http://www.alaska-software.com/products/xpp/xpp.shtm
They list DBF, FOX, NTX, CDX, SDF and DEL

What was it you wished to do with the data files?
What kind of size and complexity are they?

The 5tech stuff is mostly gui.

A bit off topic, in case you weren't aware - ibm has a 'free' db2
http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/
but I'm not sure about your clipper code then


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

i would suggest that the nearest would me MS Access in terms of database imports from dbase III+ and clipper, and can for code you can try Fox pro..uses same coding as Dbase III+ and clipper, cant escape the code modification though


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Whoops - replied to Support4U's question as if it was the original poster - my bad - time to get some rest.


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Alaska Xbase++
is also seems to be promising but never used it


----------



## eboykent (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

In dBase and Clipper (that compiles the dbase code) the data element of this database is actually a collection of independant files. This so called database has no built in relationships and rules, all this is handled by programmer code, and can therefore be easily mishandled in the code. That is up to the progammer.

Access can import each file and creates a table from each file. Then relationships and indexing can be manually added, etc. That is not my problem.

The problem is creating the code. Some of the dBase code will be redundant as any modern database has a schema and this will automatically do what is done by programmer code in dBase. However, all the code relating to custom processing has to be converted into code that the new databse language understands. This is the where an automated process can help. Hopefully this will minimise errors as opposed to introducing errors when re-writing.

In Access, the only way I see is manually creating code with vb script (or possible access macros, not so nice and probably cannot do as much as vb script, but quicker) or using vb itself. I have created database systems with both for databases with 30 tables or so, including vb client-server systems using SQL Server in the server.

I will look at Alaska in more detail as this does look hopeful, thanks. Surprised to hear that Foxpro is still around? I thought it was brought out by microsoft to counter the Borland database system, forgotten the name.

If I did use Foxpro purely to convert the clipper code, would Ffoxpro code run in Access, ie similar to vb script? Could also be an alternative.

Many thanks to all. Now need to get down to the nitty gritty to check out viability.


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

I have used clipper and dbase III+ for long time and yes what u have mentioned is right. That is why i suggested Foxpro which is going to be better since it shares almost the same coding language and uses database only indexes and format files if any will be changed and that is automatic. if you are looking for Access to accept that code it will not. However will suggest try Visual Fox pro and that has vb working with foxpro code and can work like Access. that should help.


----------



## eboykent (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for suggestion. Will also look at Vis Fox Pro. Nice to know some one else knows of dB and Clipper existance.

What did you do when migrating your systems?
Ultimately I am trying to migrate this system that is in daily use to something that others can support. Bit like shooting myself in my own foot but it is nevertheless the right thing to do.


----------

